# Camera/gear.



## Blueharon (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a dilemma and need advice. Currently I'm shooting with a Samsung nx100. I enjoy it but am not getting as clear shots as I would like. This next year I'm thinking of A: buying a new lens for my current camera, ( i have an 18-55 on my camera and was thinking the 50-200 fstop 4.0-5.6 or B: buying the Sony a7000 when it comes out. The thing is, I will probably only buy the basic lens with it if I go with Sony because of price. I'm on a tight budget. I would like whatever system i run to last me another 5 years.
What should I do?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

Post an image it could be the settings you are using most modern cameras will produce quality images


----------



## Designer (Dec 29, 2014)

What is the size of your budget?

Any specific kind of photography?

Any problems with used?


----------



## Blueharon (Dec 31, 2014)

My budget is $750 which is very limiting, i know. Im very much so a beginner looking to expand. I shoot anything and everything, however mostly nature and climbing photos.  The other thing I was thinking was of saving and picking up a camera body with a mount for a leica lens, but online all ive seen is Leica specific cameras, which I cant afford. I like Leica because when I started shooting as a hobby with film a decade ago I picked up a film camera with a leica lens on it.
As far as image settings go, I reset the camera to see if that helps any.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 1, 2015)

Leica on a tight budget.... Interesting concept.
If you plan to use Leica lenses in the future or still have your Leica lenses, it is worth trying some FUJI X  camera.
FUJI sell their own M-mount adapter for their X cameras.
You can use it with Leica, Voigtlander, Ricoh and Zeiss lenses.
But you need to check the prices before you go for it.


----------



## DaveEP (Jan 2, 2015)

The Leica lenses are very expensive and while many will justify their purchase by the name, others seek a very specific look. While it's possible to buy old Leica lenses at reasonable prices, they are few and far between.

If you're dead set of them then anything from the Micro-Four-Thirds system up through the Fuji XT through to the Sony A7 series cameras can use them with appropriate adapters.  Being totally manual lenses you don't really lose much by using adapters, though I read the A7 doesn't take as well to them as the MFT and Fuji do.

I've owned a lot of Leica gear over the years, including a lot of lenses, 24/35/50/75/90 and TBH I really don't miss them.  There are lots of really good lenses from other manufacturers now for much less money unless you really want to pixel peep (which is not really photography).

I wonder if your older experience was really a Leica lens look or you just enjoyed using the rangefinder system.  Think about it very carefully before heading down the Leica route because it's not a poor man's game.


----------



## Blueharon (Jan 2, 2015)

DaveEP said:


> The Leica lenses are very expensive and while many will justify their purchase by the name, others seek a very specific look. While it's possible to buy old Leica lenses at reasonable prices, they are few and far between.
> 
> If you're dead set of them then anything from the Micro-Four-Thirds system up through the Fuji XT through to the Sony A7 series cameras can use them with appropriate adapters.  Being totally manual lenses you don't really lose much by using adapters, though I read the A7 doesn't take as well to them as the MFT and Fuji do.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate that. What lens setups do you like to shoot with?


----------

